# Horses & eggs



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Is there any reason that horses cannot eat eggs? My chickens frequently will lay their eggs in the quiet of their horse stalls & the horses love to eat them. Thanks


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

One of my silly horses does that! The only problem would be if your chickens have salmonella or another ailment.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Turkeyfether said:


> Is there any reason that horses cannot eat eggs? My chickens frequently will lay their eggs in the quiet of their horse stalls & the horses love to eat them. Thanks


Nope not at all.
The great great granddam of my Purebred Arabian mare years ago I read a article on her that over her lifetime she ate 20,000 Eggs. Nice shinny coat


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

All my critters roam free within the perimeter fence. No pens.

Eggs are part of my pig's menu and my hens provide them. (I throw them on the ground at rocks so they'll break.)

My equine have never shown an interest in the eggs, but I see no harm. Wouldn't want them eating store bought eggs, though.

All these years I've never had a sick chicken.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

They would prefer it if you scrambled them, I am sure.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== They would prefer it if you scrambled them, I am sure. ===


I keep the poultry feed and nest boxes in an utiliity trailer. The pigs, altho they can't get into the trailer, stand outside of it waiting for me. As small as the AHH pigs are, I doubt if they'd allow me to leave the area without giving them the eggs!!!! So no scrambled!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Delete.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't feed them on purpose. Horses are definitely herbivores and therefore have a long digestive tract with lower stomach ph which makes them susceptible to bacteria and digestive problems from animal proteins taking so long to digest. That's one of the main arguments for why you can feed a dog and cat a raw diet. Short digestive tract, high stomach ph. They rarely get sick from bacteria on the meat and they digest it quickly and out it goes before it can cause any problems.

However snatching an egg here or there is unlikely to kill a horse so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I just wouldn't encourage it. There are better things if you want to give a treat or supplement them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Rogo said:


> All my critters roam free within the perimeter fence. No pens.
> 
> Eggs are part of my pig's menu and my hens provide them. (I throw them on the ground at rocks so they'll break.)
> 
> ...


From the DE?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

akane said:


> However snatching an egg here or there is unlikely to kill a horse so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I just wouldn't encourage it. There are better things if you want to give a treat or supplement them.


Like my Shetland pony would have Mickey D's French Fries and would even eat a Sausage McMuffin. In fact he would fight me over that sausage McMuffin, eat the meat along with the bun. He liked watermelon also.
How about that guy that takes his horse Patches in his car and gets Patches his own Cheeseburger. LOL


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== All these years I've never had a sick chicken. ===


>> From the DE? 


No doubt about it.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Like my Shetland pony would have Mickey D's French Fries and would even eat a Sausage McMuffin. In fact he would fight me over that sausage McMuffin, eat the meat along with the bun. ===


On many of the trail rides that served supper, I've lost hamburgers, steaks, etc. grabbed by my mount!! Herbivores? HA!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Rogo said:


> === All these years I've never had a sick chicken. ===
> 
> 
> >> From the DE?
> ...


Not laughing at you Rogo. Just teasing you. I admire your tenacity.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

HAH! I hardboiled several eggs for them and they ate them the first day then snorted at them, refused them the next time I cooked up a few for them. They don't like them cooked, I gather. They also love their apples plain, but if it's a mix ready to go into a pie (cinnamon, etc) they stomp, snort and get downright angry & refuse to eat it. I was shocked when that happened last year with a bag of frozen apples I mixed up for a ready to go pie filling.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My father's mustang had a favorite treat. It was fried chicken.


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

For years my daddy would put an egg in a horses feed-raw- if he thought the coat needed a little more shine.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

That is so funny! My chickens always like to lay in the horse stalls too! My horses ignore them though.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

The only concern is them choking on the eggs, if your chickens are healthy.


----------

